# First hidden-tang knife completed.



## Nowski (Apr 1, 2016)

And imagine that, my first hidden-tang is an oyster shucker. The fighter style handle is Koa.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 1, 2016)

Shannon that is a real looker. I like the fit and finish. Can you provide more detail on it? What is the spacer material behind the guard. Really Pops!

Since a shucker is a prying tool, what were your thought on pinning the hidden tang? Why a single vs 2 pins, why not a corby, etc.


----------



## Nowski (Apr 1, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Shannon that is a real looker. I like the fit and finish. Can you provide more detail on it? What is the spacer material behind the guard. Really Pops!
> 
> Since a shucker is a prying tool, what were your thought on pinning the hidden tang? Why a single vs 2 pins, why not a corby, etc.



The spacers are Reconstitued Jasper, Black Paper Micarta and White G10. 

As far as pins go this is a prototype and will get tested to see if there are issues but considering the lack of pins in most commercially available oyster knives hopefully there will be no issue. Hopefully things like thicker material, better handle material and fitment will ensure that.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 1, 2016)

Nowski said:


> As far as pins go this is a prototype and will get tested to see if there are issues but considering the lack of pins in most commercially available oyster knives hopefully there will be no issue. Hopefully things like thicker material, better handle material and fitment will ensure that.



Thanks for the feedback. I have no doubts about the quality or performance of the knife. Just wanted to get your thoughts on the design. I tend to over think these decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2016)

Great color combo going on there Shannon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2016)

Shannon - Thats pretty damned sharp man! (No pun intended) I like the color combo as said above. 
The Koa is an obvious winner but what I find unique if the integral guard. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 1, 2016)

Unusual handle shape for an oyster knife. Good job! When I was young the knives I used were hidden tang that had one pin and a collar which held the blade in the handle. Never saw any full tang shukers back then.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

